# Windows Dienste selbst erzeugen



## klein-odd (30. März 2007)

Hallo !

Ich stehe vor einem Problem, 
ein Programm in der Form einer .exe Datei als unsichtbaren Dienst 
unter Windows laufen zu lassen (im konkreten Fall mit dem Systemstart).

Die selbst in c++ geschriebene Anwendung hat keinerlei Monitorausgaben
im Quellcode (kein cout<<, kein printf  etc.)
Und trotzdem beim Doppelklick (im Explorer Fenster) 
erscheint ein schwarzes Konsolenfenster,
das solange offen bleibt, wie lange das Programm läuft.

Kann der Einsatz des Programms als Windows Dienst tatsächlich die Arbeit
des Programms unsichtbar machen ?

Ich besitze Computer mit Windows 95, Me, 2000 und XP und theoretisch 
brauche ich so einen Dämon auf jedem im Lauf zu haben.

Hat jemand irgendeine Idee, wie man in der Systemverwaltung (z.B. bei XP) 
eine ausführbare Datei als Dienst registrieren und starten kann ?

Grüße von Alexander


----------



## Konstantin Gross (31. März 2007)

Hallo,
ob es dein Problem mti dem offenen Fenster löst, weiß ich nicht, aber lade dir das Prorgamm SrvAny runter, damit kannst du dein Programm Windows Dienste eintragen. Eine Anleitung findest du hier.

Gruss
Konstantin


----------



## fluessig (31. März 2007)

Wahrscheinlich arbeitest du mit Visual Studio und hast eine Konsolenapplikation erstellt. Alternativ könntest du ein Fensterlprogramm ohne Fenster machen, dann wärst du deinem Wunsch vielleicht schon näher.

Des weiteren wollte ich nachfragen, ob du das Programm wirklich als Dienst laufen lassen möchtest oder ob es nicht dir nicht doch genügt, dass es als Prozess im Hintergrund läuft. Meine Vermutung ist, dass es dir nur um einen Prozess geht und nicht um einen Dienst.


----------



## klein-odd (2. April 2007)

Danke Euch beiden !
Jetzt habe ich mir das Progrämmchen heruntergeladen.

Doch geht es mir um irgendein Programm, das unsichtbar abläuft. 
Das Patent mit einer Fensteranwendung ohne Fenster kann auch gut sein.

Nächste Tage zeigen, was besser wirkt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. April 2007)

Ich frag mich eigentlich grad, wieso jemand einen Prozess verstecken will? Das machen doch nur böse Menschen? Zumindestens fällt mir at the moment kein guter Grund ein... wäre schön wenn du einen hättest


----------



## fluessig (2. April 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich frag mich eigentlich grad, wieso jemand einen Prozess verstecken will? Das machen doch nur böse Menschen? Zumindestens fällt mir at the moment kein guter Grund ein... wäre schön wenn du einen hättest



Dein Beitrag ist zwar etwas , aber ich geb dir trotzdem eine Antwort, die dich hoffentlich zum umdenken bewegt. Drück doch einfach mal Alt+Strg+Entf und schau dir die Anzahl der Prozesse an, die auf deinem System laufen. Und dann schau dir noch Windowstaste+R msconfig eintippen und Ok den Reiter Dienste an. Bist du sicher, dass du für dies alles ein geöffnetes Fenster haben möchtest und dass alle diese Prozesse und Dienste von "bösen Menschen" gemacht sind?


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. April 2007)

Da hast du nicht unrecht... und es sollte keinesfalls eine Unterstellung sein, dass hier jemand "böse" Sachen macht


----------



## klein-odd (5. April 2007)

Hallo !

Die unsichtbaren Anwendungen, an die ich denke,
sind (logischerweise ?) Überwachungs- und Monitoringstools,
die ich mir selbst schneidern will.

Da mir als die einzige Möglichkeit, die Erstellung und Einsatz
von .exe Dateien scheint, veruche ich .exe- Dateien zu erzeugen.

Der Start so einer "fensterlosen" Anwendung verursacht Einblenden von einem 
etwas störenden Fenster der COMMAND-SHELL, das nicht verschwindet.
Das Ausblenden des Fensters führt zum Abbruch der Anwendung,
so wollte ich die Anwendung einerseits mit dem Systemstarten lassen, 
andererseits erst mit dem Systemherunterfahren beenden.

Allerdings gute Bemerkung !

Meinerseits erkläre ich, dass ich solche Anwendungen nicht 
im Netz versende und verteile nicht sonstwie.

Schöne O'Ster Tags !

klein-odd


----------

